# Gold coast shallow



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Had another awesome morning up in 14' of water. All on jigs and soft plastics.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What structure were they relating too if any?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

I believe there are some gravel bars around there, and rocky shoreline.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Great report! thank you,


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

The Fishing Addict said:


> What structure were they relating too if any?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are some rock spines all around the flat. Just keep hopping around till I find some walleye. Ended the day at noon and caught 11 walleye all together. All the fish were from 21 to 27 inches.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, when you say "jigs and soft plastics"....are you just fishing grubs and tubes on "regular" jig-heads?
Feel free to not respond if you want to keep this to yourself. I totally understand. 
Great report and great catches, regardless!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

berkshirepresident said:


> If you don't mind me asking, when you say "jigs and soft plastics"....are you just fishing grubs and tubes on "regular" jig-heads?
> Feel free to not respond if you want to keep this to yourself. I totally understand.
> Great report and great catches, regardless!












This is all I'm using. Had to use a 1/2 ounce jig today. The wind was gusting and that can make it hard to feel your bait..


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

My favorite lure, only I use black/chartreuse.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Specwar said:


> My favorite lure, only I use black/chartreuse.


That ghost color has been the best for me so far.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

One thing that was crazy today was the water temp. When I got on the lake around 7 am, it was at 59 degrees. I noticed around 10:30 that it was 55 degrees. When I left at noon it was 51 degrees on that shallow flat. The wind was out of SE, so not really sure where the warmer water went.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Interesting, are you just dropping it over the side and thumping it on the bottom as you drift, like you do in the western basin for the spring spawn bite? Or casting it out and hopping it back?


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Bluewalleye said:


> Had another awesome morning up in 14' of water. All on jigs and soft plastics.
> View attachment 488968


nice job. i have been doing pretty good east of cleveland shallow. been using crawlers drifting and electric trolling but think i might try the jig bait.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

alumadude said:


> nice job. i have been doing pretty good east of cleveland shallow. been using crawlers drifting and electric trolling but think i might try the jig bait.


How deep are you east of Cleveland?


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

RStock521 said:


> Interesting, are you just dropping it over the side and thumping it on the bottom as you drift, like you do in the western basin for the spring spawn bite? Or casting it out and hopping it back?


Casting it out and hopping it back. A good sensitive rod with braid on it. With mono leader. When I'm looking for rocks I use a hair jig. Those things get snagged pretty easy when in them. lol


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like a goby to the fish I would bet.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

rnewman said:


> Looks like a goby to the fish I would bet.


;>) ;>),,,, Always check the guts on those close to shore eyes,,,,, NEED to know info.

Thanks for the reports guys.


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome post !!! thank you for the info.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

rnewman said:


> Looks like a goby to the fish I would bet.


They're eating gobies for sure.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bluewalleye said:


> Casting it out and hopping it back. A good sensitive rod with braid on it. With mono leader. When I'm looking for rocks I use a hair jig. Those things get snagged pretty easy when in them. lol


I appreciate the reply. I've finally got my boat in at Edgewater Marina for the season, so I'll be spending a lot of time casting over by Gold Coast as I'm not much of a fan of trolling. It's always good to have a different technique to try if the trust ol' Erie Dearies aren't working for whatever reason.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Big thanks for sharing, Blue Walleye. 

Very much appreciated. Tight lines and full live wells!!!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

RStock521 said:


> I appreciate the reply. I've finally got my boat in at Edgewater Marina for the season, so I'll be spending a lot of time casting over by Gold Coast as I'm not much of a fan of trolling. It's always good to have a different technique to try if the trust ol' Erie Dearies aren't working for whatever reason.


I'm not sure how long the shallow bite will be on. Last year the sheep head took over the shallows around middle of June. But its a blast if you like jigging for walleye while they're up there.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bluewalleye said:


> I'm not sure how long the shallow bite will be on. Last year the sheep head took over the shallows around middle of June. But its a blast if you like jigging for walleye while they're up there.


Yeah, each year is completely different over there. About 3 years ago I was crushing them about 20 yards off shore on Erie Dearies, literally every cast. The past couple years, they seem to be a little deeper. Hoping I can get them figured out this year before they head out deeper again!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

RStock521 said:


> Yeah, each year is completely different over there. About 3 years ago I was crushing them about 20 yards off shore on Erie Dearies, literally every cast. The past couple years, they seem to be a little deeper. Hoping I can get them figured out this year before they head out deeper again!


Wow 20 yards. I haven't tried up that close. The quality of the fish has been great. Most fish are over 21".


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bluewalleye said:


> Wow 20 yards. I haven't tried up that close. The quality of the fish has been great. Most fish are over 21".


Yup, I was right in front of Pier W. I could literally hit the shore with a cast.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Bluewalleye said:


> I'm not sure how long the shallow bite will be on. Last year the sheep head took over the shallows around middle of June. But its a blast if you like jigging for walleye while they're up there.


East of Wildwood 38' July 4 the BIG sheeps started we were boating 5 to 1walleye....


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

RStock521 said:


> Yup, I was right in front of Pier W. I could literally hit the shore with a cast.


I wonder how many boats will fit in that area comfortably?


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

baby blue said:


> I wonder how many boats will fit in that area comfortably?


Funny you should bring that up. At noon today I drove by there and there was only 1 boat ? Yes it was windy but from sw and lake looked flat for almost a mile?


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

baby blue said:


> I wonder how many boats will fit in that area comfortably?


We'll find out this weekend! Lol


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Bluewalleye said:


> How deep are you east of Cleveland?


21 to 25 fow


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

alumadude said:


> nice job. i have been doing pretty good east of cleveland shallow. been using crawlers drifting and electric trolling but think i might try the jig bait.


Let me know how you do if you try with the jig. Thanks


----------



## RogerKN (Apr 30, 2021)

RStock521 said:


> I appreciate the reply. I've finally got my boat in at Edgewater Marina for the season, so I'll be spending a lot of time casting over by Gold Coast as I'm not much of a fan of trolling. It's always good to have a different technique to try if the trust ol' Erie Dearies aren't working for whatever reason.


I was trolling 2 wks ago out of Edgewater in 26 to 32 ft 1.5 mph using boards pink lemonade,blue chrome and red shad stick baits
We limited out in 4hrs couple of 4 and 3 lbs.


----------



## RogerKN (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Bluewalleye said:


> Let me know how you do if you try with the jig. Thanks


we got out yesterday and was very rough. some 6 footers. thats the max in my 16.5 alumacraft. got 12 walleye nothing big and a bunch of sheephead. drifted 25 to 18 fow. i used spinner rigs and weight forward with crawler my buddy foatsboat used a jig with pink tail. he got 6 walleye on it and very few sheephead if any. most came on crawlers. got 3 bonus perch 1 was a jumbo. tough fishing with winds from the north northeast / northwest seemed they were changing the whole time we were out. quick drift then pound back out against waves to the area. got pretty beat up


----------



## RogerKN (Apr 30, 2021)

Glad you made it back in safe! Scary lake when the winds are constantly changing!


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

alumadude said:


> we got out yesterday and was very rough. some 6 footers. thats the max in my 16.5 alumacraft. got 12 walleye nothing big and a bunch of sheephead. drifted 25 to 18 fow. i used spinner rigs and weight forward with crawler my buddy foatsboat used a jig with pink tail. he got 6 walleye on it and very few sheephead if any. most came on crawlers. got 3 bonus perch 1 was a jumbo. tough fishing with winds from the north northeast / northwest seemed they were changing the whole time we were out. quick drift then pound back out against waves to the area. got pretty beat up


I was out Saturday morning as well from mentor lagoons. NOAA near shore report said 2ft and under water temperature 49 degrees. Really 🤔...
Strong wind out of the North, with some 5 & 6ft. Waves intermittent way too much for me, (19' Lund). Should have been Small Craft warning. IMHO...not safe for the smaller aluminum boat class.
Interesting also, water temperature was 59 degrees.
Go figure.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Went out of Edgewater yesterday morning, tried jigging for about half an hour, with no luck, headed NW to about 45' and trolled bandits and boards with the waves, got a small one right away, then nothing else on that pass, went back N to 55' to try again and picked up a 26" around 40', strong N winds blew us off the water around 10:00. The occasional 5-6 footer, made for a wet ride in.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

alumadude said:


> we got out yesterday and was very rough. some 6 footers. thats the max in my 16.5 alumacraft. got 12 walleye nothing big and a bunch of sheephead. drifted 25 to 18 fow. i used spinner rigs and weight forward with crawler my buddy foatsboat used a jig with pink tail. he got 6 walleye on it and very few sheephead if any. most came on crawlers. got 3 bonus perch 1 was a jumbo. tough fishing with winds from the north northeast / northwest seemed they were changing the whole time we were out. quick drift then pound back out against waves to the area. got pretty beat up


Wow, your brave for trying in those conditions. I saw the wind forecast and decided to wait for a better day. Glad you got them.


----------



## Dan Sch (Sep 2, 2012)

Rocky river Sunday tryed 38-70 fow. Got 15 keepers. Lots of shorts. Mostly bandits took em


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Tried casting this morning on the contour in front of Gold Coast, got 1 16" eye. Went out to 45 and then 52 by the crib and got nothing. Came back in on the contour and got one more. The 3 of us could only fish from 8-11, but I'll be back out there tomorrow.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

RStock521 said:


> Tried casting this morning on the contour in front of Gold Coast, got 1 16" eye. Went out to 45 and then 52 by the crib and got nothing. Came back in on the contour and got one more. The 3 of us could only fish from 8-11, but I'll be back out there tomorrow.


they could have left the area for a while because of saturdays big blow. they will be back. i get them in my spot all year long. as the water temp rises the fish just go a little deeper but still relate to the same structure and area. only problem is the sheeps and the big cats come in as the water warms.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Alumadude, those big cats and huge sheephead are a riot on jigging gear. Sure will test your line and rod to the max. 
When I start catching way more sheephead then walleye, that is when I bail out and go trolling for them.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

RStock521 said:


> Tried casting this morning on the contour in front of Gold Coast, got 1 16" eye. Went out to 45 and then 52 by the crib and got nothing. Came back in on the contour and got one more. The 3 of us could only fish from 8-11, but I'll be back out there tomorrow.


you should had your limit yesterday,fish from 1 mile out to 58',8 miles.what ever we put in water they hit that from 15' down to 50'.we had limit before 11 am.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Casted again Monday from 7-11am and did a little better. Within the first 15 minutes, we had 3 nice 18-22" fish in the cooler, then as the sun got up higher the fishing slowed for us. Picked a few more keepers, about 4 or 5 throwbacks, and some sheep before we had to head back in. All in 12-20ft of water. We tried out about halfway to the crib and didn't get anything. Key seems to be to get them during low light hours when they're in full feeding mode up shallow.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

RStock521 said:


> Casted again Monday from 7-11am and did a little better. Within the first 15 minutes, we had 3 nice 18-22" fish in the cooler, then as the sun got up higher the fishing slowed for us. Picked a few more keepers, about 4 or 5 throwbacks, and some sheep before we had to head back in. All in 12-20ft of water. We tried out about halfway to the crib and didn't get anything. Key seems to be to get them during low light hours when they're in full feeding mode up shallow.


We went right out to 48 ft toaday off Rocky. Marked very few fish, trolled to 51 with just a white bass. Ran west in front of Bradford landing. Again marks scarce. Headed back towards river in 36 ft water . Marks just west of river were insane , but all near bottom. Did get one nice pull back but it came unbuttoned. Kept going east to Lakewood park but not many marks at all. Might be right about best bite early or late. Wished I’d of brought crawlers bet them negative fish would of took those dragged close to bottom.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Went back up shallow this morning and after a very slow start, I finally found them. Ended with 6 walleye and 1 jumbo 13" perch. Also caught over 20 sheephead as well. Fun day but frustrating trying to find where the walleye went up on that flat. Same program as my last report.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

went out yesterday again. fish were not in the same spot as the have been. had to search for them finally found some in 26fow.very light bite as they would pick it up and drop it many times. finally started to drop bait back to them. set the hook too fast and you wouldn't get them.got 15 walleye in all with 3 shorts.quite a few sheeps also. was nice to be out on a lake that didn't pound me to death like last saturday.


----------

